# Experto en futbol



## moppy

Hola, me gustaria saber cual es la palabra en espanol que se usa para decir "experto" en futbol? Hay una palabra especifica para el tema? Quiero decir que el chico saber jugar futbol muy bien, o sea, es un xxx.

Gracias


----------



## fernando el casir

En Argentina se dice que es un crack, creo que este anglicismo se utiliza en muchos lados. No conozco una expresión equivalente en castellano


----------



## moppy

Hola Fernando,

Gracias! Sabes que, estaba pensando en la palabra estrella. Crees que es más comun? Necesito una palabra que se la compreenda por toda America Latina.


----------



## fernando el casir

Pero estrella se puede ser en muchas actividades, en cambio crack es exclusivamente deportiva. Y creo que la entienden en L.A


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no soy conocedora del fútbol, pero si alguien me dice que se trata de una estrella del fútbol (como Pelé) lo entendería de inmediato. En cambio eso de crack, suena a droga de baja calidad.


----------



## fernando el casir

Por supuesto que se entiende. Lo que yo digo es que cuando uno (al menos en Argentina) ve a un chico jugando muy bien al fútbol dice "Es un crack" y si ve un cantor cantando maravillosamente *no* dice "Es un crack". Crack es por aquí exclusivamente para deportistas. Que sea la misma palabra que designa a la droga no trae ninguna confusión por estos lares. Será porque por acá la droga de baja calidad se llama "paco"  y nadie la confunde con un señor de nombre Francisco


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá en los sures, un crack, un fenómeno.  Lo de “estrella” (zas!!) me suena un tanto amariconado, aunque lo he visto escrito por ahí.
Si de fútbol se trata, creo que “crack” lo entenderían perfectamente al menos en toda Sudamérica.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En este rincón, "crack" como adjetivo no está asociado exclusivamente a deportistas. Un caballo puede ser un crack, mi tío Miguel puede ser un crack (está siempre dispuesto a ayudar y lo hace estupendamente), un profesor puede serlo (enseña como los dioses), etc.
Estrellas: Cristiano RRGGGRRonaldo y David Beckham; como bien dijo una vez un antiguo crack del Real Madrid: más preocupados por el perfume que usan que por ganar el próximo domingo. Ya consagrados, en todo caso. No lo diría de un niño de quince años que promete.


----------



## Vampiro

"Astro" del fútbol, es otra posibilidad.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia también sería _crack_, aunque no se usa exclusivamente para el fútbol.  El término se ha extendido a otros ámbitos.


----------



## fernando el casir

Insisto. Astro, estrella, etc se puede ser de cualquier cosa. Crack implica una habilidad física. El caballo es crack si corre más rápido que los demás. Se puede decir que el tío de Adolfo (o el profesor) es un crack sólo por analogía.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> Quiero decir que el chico saber jugar futbol muy bien, o sea, es un xxx


Creo que tanto estrella como astro los usaría para un jugador sobresaliente ya consagrado. Si un chico en la playa de Copacabana, o en las inferiores del Colo Colo, por poner un par de ejemplos, la rompe, entiendo que no cabe decir que es un astro o una estrella. Estos adjetivos entrañan fama, popularidad, éxitos deportivos, etc.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo optaría (a veces coincido con Vampiro) por _fenómeno_ o _fuera de serie_, especialmente si hablamos de futbolistas jóvenes que están destacando entre el resto de jugadores de un equipo. _Crack_ tiene demasiadas connotaciones negativas para sonar natural en este sentido: es un anglicismo demasiado crudo por el momento y su uso, cada vez más frecuente, se debe a la inopia léxica de los periodistas deportivos. 
En España _fenómeno_ es lo que suena (o sonaba entre los de mi generación) más natural en este campo semántico para lo que se quiere expresar.


----------



## Vampiro

fernando el casir said:


> Crack implica una habilidad física.


¿Y por qué será que implica una habilidad física, pregúntome yo?


Voto una vez más por crack o fenómeno, creo que Adolfo tiene razón con lo de las estrellas, los astros, los cometas, y todos los términos parafernálicos que suelen usar los periodistas deportivos, y su relación con la fama.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aserolf

En México no creo que se entendería lo de "Crack", y como dijo *Alma*, se malinterpretaría por otra cosa. No soy 'experta' en temas deportivos pero si me dicen "estrella", "astro", o "fenómeno" del futbol, lo entendería perfectamente - todo lo contrario de 'crack'.
Ojalá algún otro compatriota pueda darnos su opinión.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> términos parafernálicos


Creo que _parafernálico, -a_ no está admitido, pero todo se andará.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Es curioso. Cuando leí el título de esta discusión, pensé que con "experto en fútbol" se referían a los que conocen la reglamentación y los secretos de ese deporte; pensé que se hablaría de los analistas, de los comentaristas...

Después de leer el mensaje de Moppy, me doy cuenta de que se trata de alguien habilidoso y con grandes aptitudes futbolísticas en el terreno de juego.

Coincido con Vampiro y con Adolfo: hablar de "estrellas" o de "astros" o de "galácticos" es reproducir la corrupta jerga del periodismo deportivo (o debería decir, "futbolístico"). Una estrella del balompié es con suerte uno de esos jugadores cosméticos, que ganan sumas surrealistas y que se dedican a sentarse en la banca. 

En todo caso, "fenómeno" me parece una excelente opción. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sí se usa crack. Tal vez los que no ven los juegos en la tele o no leen las notas deportivas no la han oído, pero claro que se usa:

Récord
Futbol Total
El Universal (Aquí usan los adjetivos astro, estrella y crack).
Medio Tiempo


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Ya dijo Toño que crack se entiende en México, por lo menos lo entendemos aquellos que vemos programas deportivos o estamos interesados en el medio. También coincido con fenómeno (aunque lo siento anticuado, como de la época de las películas de Resortes), Astro también y nomás por no dejar me gustaría agregar otra opción: as.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Entenderían si dijéramos que ese chaval es un _figura_ del fútbol?

Como dice el María Moliner:


> 7 (inf.; n. calif.; no frec. en f.) n. Se aplica a una persona muy brillante en las actividades que realiza: "Este es un figura".


 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sería una figura, pero también implica que ya es reconocido por todos, como estrella o astro.


----------



## IgorRoc

Sí, figura, es totalmente correcto. Crack, también, aunque es una expresión moderna. Las que he leído aquí, todas son correctas, según mi entender.

"Experto", realmente, se entiende como "crítico", "especializado", "gran entendido"... "Mi amigo es un experto en fútbol. Conoce todas las disposiciones, todas las tácticas", etc.


----------



## fernando el casir

Pero como bien apunta Afogutu, astro, estrella, figura, etc. son términos que se aplican a personas consagradas o famosas. Un muchacho que juega bien al fútbol, aunque nadie lo conozca, en Argentina se dice que es un crack, y esa era la pregunta que abrió este hilo.


----------



## juan89

Me parece que figura tiene el mismo efecto que estrella o astro, ya que da a entender (en un cierto nivel) que el chico es famoso, o reconocido. 
Pienso que la palabra que buscamos debe estar únicamente ligada a las habilidades futbolísticas del muchacho. Port tanto, concuerdo con los compañeros sudamericanos, y diría "crack" o "fenómeno".


----------



## IRINITA K.

Me atrevo a preguntaros: 
¿Se podría decir qué es un as? 
O "Es una fiera en el fútbol ( no con el significado de voilento sino con el de destacar ) 
O "Es una maquina jugando al fútbol". Pero un "crack" sin duda es lo más apropiado. Gracias


----------



## IRINITA K.

*A propósito:*

*fiera *


f. Animal salvaje, sobre todo los carnívoros:
los leones son fieras.
Persona cruel o de carácter malo y violento:
no se puede razonar con él, es una fiera.
*com. col. Persona que hace muy bien algo:
es un fiera en natación.*


----------



## juan89

Eres una fiera Irinita!

Soy Colombiano y ni se me ocurrió


----------



## IRINITA K.

¡Sí, señor!


----------



## Aserolf

Juan Miguel González said:


> Ya dijo Toño que *crack* se entiende en México, por lo menos lo entendemos aquellos que vemos programas deportivos o estamos interesados en el medio. También coincido con fenómeno (aunque lo siento anticuado, como de la época de las películas de Resortes), Astro también y nomás por no dejar me gustaría agregar otra opción: as.


 Ok! Ya me quedó claro, *crack* se usa en México y sólo los que no sabemos nada de futbol ni vemos estos programas, no lo entenderíamos. 
Bueno, otra palabra más para agregar a mi vocabulario.


----------



## Södertjej

Será pobreza léxica de los periodistas deportivos o lo que sea pero _crack _se usa también en España, sobre todo en fútbol, para referirse a jugadores excepcionales y coloquialmente para alabar a cualquiera.

"Este tío es un _crack_" O quizá se escriba crac.


----------



## IRINITA K.

_*la RAE lo escribe así:*_

*crack*


(Voz inglesa).


*1. *m. Droga derivada de la cocaína
.
2. m. Deportista de extraordinaria calidad.

*3. *m. Caballo que destaca en las carreras.

porque *crac* es:
*crac**1**.*


*1. *onomat. U. para imitar el sonido de algo que se quiebra.
*crac**2**.*
(Del ingl. _crack_).

*1. *m. *quiebra* (‖ comercial).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es un _crack_ bursátil, o el _crack_ de los mercados inmobiliarios.

Al parecer en España también se usa:

Crack bursátil:  Denominación que indica la caída vertiginosa de las cotizaciones de la mayoría de los valores de una Bolsa. Este término se popularizó a raíz de la conocida jornada negra de Wall Street en octubre de 1929 SH

Fuente: Glosario (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá sería una figura, pero también implica que ya es reconocido por todos, como estrella o astro.


 
Por aquí eso también es ser *una *figura.

Pero, en lenguaje informal, _ *un* figura_ es alguien que es muy bueno en lo que hace, nada que ver con ser famoso.


----------



## Fuser

Me supera entender como puede ver tanta contoversia sobre este tema.

Primero que la palabra está perfectamente descrita en la RAE. 

Segundo, "crack" viene del inglés "crackerjack" que si quieren lo pueden buscar en la Webster o la Oxford, etc.

Aparte es una palabra muy común. Si bien se usa mas en L.A. para el fútbol (notese que en Brasil dicen "craque") esto probablemente es debido a que el futbol fué introducido por los ingleses principalmente en Argentina y tambien Brasil, asi que tiene esas raices, y de ahí a que se acortó la palabra, aunque en realidad se puede aplicar a cualquier ambito. En inglés uno puede ser un "crackerjack reporter" por ejemplo. Pero no creo que se use con esa soltura en castellano.

Tercero, esto es un adjetivo, no un sustantivo--nadie lo puede confundir con una droga barata.

En fin, en relacion al fútbol es tal vez la palabra mas idonea para describir un jugador fuera de serie, aparte de decir que es un "fuera de serie", je, je. No, pero en realidad el jugador deberia ser muy experimentado, si se lo dice de un novato simplemente estan exagerando. Por definicion un experto en su profesion no puede ser nuevo.

Otro calificativo que tambien se usa y no fue mencionado y que se me ocuurre ahora es "monstruo".


----------



## Södertjej

Fuser said:


> Tercero, esto es un adjetivo, no un sustantivo--nadie lo puede confundir con una droga barata.


Es un sustantivo, por eso se dice "es *un *crack", no "es crack". Y la entrada de la RAE lo recoge com sustantivo masculino.


----------

